# Help with change of pedals



## jamesk (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi, I am looking at changing my pedals due to an on off knee problem which not only affects my cycling, so i have to reduce the volulme, but also affects my running.

I am currently looking at Speedplay!

Any suggestions on pedals would be appriciated.

James


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

It might help if you described your knee problem. It could have nothing to do with pedals. Lots of peple recommend Speedplay because they have a lot of float.

'Float' means that you can rotate your foot along the vertical axis (heel can move in and out).
Cleats with float only help if the problem you have can be solved with float. Or if you have the cleats set up at the wrong angle and use the float to compensate, which is why many people prefer float.


----------



## jamesk (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

My knee prob is in my right knee, inside and below the knee cap.

The pain is a dull ache at the beginning of a ride and after the ride.

The ache turns into a sharp pain when i try to increase my running. Sitting still for a long time also aggrivates my knee. I have been to various physios but although not officially been told its Patellofemoral Pain Syndrome i know i have all the symptoms.

I currently use look clx7 pedals, i have varied the q factor angle as these pedals allow.
Currently my cleats are slightly externally rotated.

I can continue to cycle with out any issues but would like to get ride of this as am getting worried about any long term damage.

James


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

jamesk said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My knee prob is in my right knee, inside and below the knee cap.
> 
> ...


A few questions...

How old are you? 
What is our athletic history?
have you injured the knee before?
What does the pain feel like?

See where i'm going with this? Impossible to diagnose something like this over the net. Find someone local that can get you fitted right to you bike including cleat placement. If the problem persists find a good doctor that can look at the problem more closely.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

That sounds like a seat position problem. Have you set your seat height and fore/aft position correctly? I start with the standard LeMond position and then vary in small increments to suit.

Also, weight lifting (squats or leg presses, and leg curls) is good for strenghtening the knees and reducing knee problems.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

I had SPD pedals and used to always get an ache in my left knee, primarily when climbing and riding longer distances. I had the cleats and seat readjusted but it didn't do much. 

I recently switched to Speedplay Zeros and I have no pain at all, no matter how long or hard I ride, climbing or otherwise.


----------



## merckxorange (Dec 27, 2007)

I switched from Look to Speedplay and am extremely happy. I never had knee pain, but I have found that when I ride my SPDs on my Mountain bike, I miss the float. One of my legs is always fighting against the pedals, looking to turn outwards now that it has been spoiled by the Speedplays. Regardless of knee pain, I enjoy the shorter stack height and have a more circular pedal stroke. Just be prepared to mess with your seat height and new cleats. Maybe it is better to figure out your current whoes before you introduce more factors you can't control for. Good luck.


----------

